# Second Hand R58



## Huwkan (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello - I've acquired a second hand R58. It's seen some use in a coffee shop and I'm not sure how well it was looked after.

There was a lot of limescale build up behind the filter on the hot water nozzle.

I haven't tested in yet as it was plumbed in and I can't switch it to reservoir without the plug in PID thing which I've ordered from Rocket.

Does anyone have any advice on what I should do to give it a deep clean before I use it? I assume descaling it isn't recommended but what do people think in my position - can it really do any harm?

What would you change as a matter of course for a machine with unknown service history?

I'm quite excited!

Lastly - if people think I should get it looked at by a professional where would you recommend in London that I can take it to?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Huwkan said:


> Hello - I've acquired a second hand R58. It's seen some use in a coffee shop and I'm not sure how well it was looked after.
> There was a lot of limescale build up behind the filter on the hot water nozzle.
> I haven't tested in yet as it was plumbed in and I can't switch it to reservoir without the plug in PID thing which I've ordered from Rocket.
> Does anyone have any advice on what I should do to give it a deep clean before I use it? I assume descaling it isn't recommended but what do people think in my position - can it really do any harm?
> ...


Hi and welcome.

If there's limescale in the nozzle of the tap, then I wouldn't want to see what level of limescale build up inside the actual boilers, let alone the group.

A good source of indication of limescale is to undo the top of the mushroom and inspect it. It's an easy thing to do and will give you a good indication of the extent of the problem.

As for descaling, other people here might be more suitable to advise you, as I never descaled my dual boiler machine - I bought it brand new and always used bottled water which are suitable for coffee machines which have low mineral content, like Tesco Ashbeck or Waitrose Lockhills. Or you can look into the Osmio.

http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44691-reverse-osmosis-osmio-zero-review/#comments


----------

